
10 Years of Web Inspector - diezge
https://webkit.org/blog/5718/10-years-of-web-inspector/?utm_source=SitePoint&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Versioning
======
carussell
> Ten years ago today we introduced the first version of Web Inspector to the
> world. That time was the wild west of web development, when your best
> debugging aid was alert(). While the earliest version of Web Inspector was
> limited (it didn’t even have a console), it did expose two things that
> developers didn’t have much insight into — the DOM tree and matching style
> rules.

The current crop of web inspectors all trace their (spritual) lineage to DOM
Inspector, and to an extent, Mozilla's old JavaScript debugger Venkman. Both
showed up in 2001.

